# Two so far



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Rosie has currently laid two eggs. The first one was laid on the 14th and the second was laid on the 16th. They have already started sitting on them.I expect the next one today. My only question is what can i use to candle the eggs if i don't have a candling light?? I want to find out if the first egg is fertile but i don't have a candling light and also i'm afraid that they will abandon the eggs if i touch them. What should i do.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

From experience, you may not be able to see anything yet. I checked mine after 4 days, and found nothing...which made me feel horrible, because i thought I had a nest full of infertile eggs. But after about 7 days or so (I think it was) after they are sitting, i finally found that they were fertile. 

Also, from experience :blush:, the parents may seem like they are sitting (they will be in the nest etc), but they actually aren't. M&M didn't actually sit until about the 3 or 4th egg, but they were always in the nest box (that is why my eggs showed as infertile).

To candle, at first, I picked the eggs up and used a flashlight behind them to see (a darkened room helps), but you want to be careful of the heat that some flashlights project. I eventually used one of those keychain flash lights, and all i did was shine them beside the egg in the nest without having to touch them (they are so fragile, I was afraid of breaking one  ), and I could see the spider veining inside...it is a wonderful feeling to see them start to vein and then hatch


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I found a nice little flashlight with LEDs so it doesn't produce any heat. I think it was $10 at Walmart.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok i might try that.. she laid another egg yesterday so now there are three!!! I hope they are all fertile. Rocky is currently in the nestbox sitting on them and he and Rosie were in there last night. I'm pretty sure that they were sitting on them after the first was laid because when i checked in the nestbox when there was only one egg Rocky was sitting on it.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Yay she laid number 4 with no problems today!! I don't think she is going to lay again but she might


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats! I hope they're all fertile, wouldn't that be the best thing.. then you'll be able to see some little fluff balls grow up.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks i hope they're fertile too


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

how are you doing so far???

My cockatiel have laid 3 eggs so far and she will laid her 4th egg on monday morning (Mar23rd; around 5am). She starts to lay her eggs on the first egg.

Same thing happened to me so far...

I candled the 1st egg on its 5th day, no presence of blood veins, looks infertile
1 candlethe 2nd egg on its 4th ay, no presence of blood veins, looks infertile 
1 candled the 3rd egg on its 1st day, looks just like clear egg white with a yolk

When I compared the 3 eggs together, there is no significant changes for the 1st egg. But I think we should check the 1st egg again, when itreached its 10th day.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

I haven't candled the eggs yet because i'm afraid of distrubing Rosie and Rocky. Rosie won't even come out of the nestbox this morning. I was going to try to post a picture of all four eggs but when i opened the nestbox she wouldn't come out... So i couldn't get a picture. The first egg was laid on the 14th of March and the fourth egg was laid on the 20th. If she is going to lay again she will lay today.
Its funny because everytime Rocky goes in the nestbox when Rosie is in there he makes kissing noises and whistle at her. Why would he do this?? Is he just expressing his love for her??


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

*pictures of eggs*










She came off the eggs here is a photo


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

My male also whistles and kiss at his girl and calls her pretty bird when she is in the box. It is so cute. 1 thing I found with my eggs is that the yoke gets bigger as time goes on then you see the veins. Hope you got good eggs the babies are so much fun.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

I just checked them and Rosie has laid another egg! There are now five


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Does your cockatiel take a bath everyday to give moisture to the eggs? Cause mine don't, so I have to spray her everyday~~


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

huson said:


> Does your cockatiel take a bath everyday to give moisture to the eggs? Cause mine don't, so I have to spray her everyday~~


Don't always spray her. They know what's best for them. Offer a bath and let them have a the option. A better thermometer then their instinct doesn't exist.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Erm....my bird never take a bath!!! She hates it. I read a book stated that after the bird is mist with water, its intinct will tell her when to go back to lay her eggs with the right amount of mositure left on her body. I already have a bird bath inside, but she never use it!!! LOL~~~


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

I've seen both Rocky and Rosie use a bottom half on a budgie bath that i had for my budgie. They both seem to enjoy the water. I tried misting them before but they really didn't like it. I don't think they bath everyday though. Maybe you should try putting a dish filled with water in the bottom. That is all i did with mine. At first i didn't think they like it but then they finally started going in it. You could also maybe move it to different places if they don't go in it in that spot. But let them have a couple of days with it in the same spot.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Cool thnx, and I am doing that already~~~maybe I'll try to move to another spot~~~


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok so, if Rosie was going to lay again it would of been on Tuesday but she didn't... i guess i will have 5 baby tiels when they hatch if they are all fertile (fingers crossed) The first egg is due to hatch in 7-10days. Both parents are faithfully sitting on the eggs ( Rocky during the day with Rosie in with him most of the time sharing the eggs and Rosie during the night with Rocky standing guard in the cage) I'll update when the first one hatches.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

The first egg is due to hatch tomorrow. I sorta candled the eggs with a small led light and i could see viens in all of them.  I hope they all hatch ok.


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

Aly said:


> Don't always spray her. They know what's best for them. Offer a bath and let them have a the option. A better thermometer then their instinct doesn't exist.


My parents wont go in a bowl, they wont go in a bath  HOWEVER! I learned the other day that Mama likes to sit in the water dish! they will find a way me thinks 



Rocky's Rose said:


> The first egg is due to hatch tomorrow. I sorta candled the eggs with a small led light and i could see viens in all of them.  I hope they all hatch ok.


Good luck RR! I hope you have wonderful babies and hope to see some great pics soon


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

the first egg is usually infertile.
if you dont have a candeling light, you can hold it up to a room light ( not close to it though) thats what my boyfriend does when checking his tiel's eggs


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

SweetSimmy said:


> the first egg is usually infertile.
> if you dont have a candeling light, you can hold it up to a room light ( not close to it though) thats what my boyfriend does when checking his tiel's eggs


When I sorta candled them i didn't pick them up because I was afraid that the parents would abandon them... I could see veins in all of them and the air sac too. None have hatched yet though....... Today the first one is supposed to hatch.... is there any sign that I can look for to know if it is going to hatch?? Visually or by candeling???


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Rocky's Rose said:


> When I sorta candled them i didn't pick them up because I was afraid that the parents would abandon them... I could see veins in all of them and the air sac too. None have hatched yet though....... Today the first one is supposed to hatch.... is there any sign that I can look for to know if it is going to hatch?? Visually or by candeling???


well it may depend on the pair whether they'll abandon the eggs or not. my boyfriends birds never have any problem with their eggs being touched. but since your expecting an egg anytime. just check up on them and see if you can hear any peeping or see any cracks on the eggs.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

*Yay!!!!*

OMG I just went upstairs to check on them and i could hear little cheeping noises coming from one of the eggs!!! I also could see a little crack in the egg!!


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Rocky's Rose said:


> OMG I just went upstairs to check on them and i could hear little cheeping noises coming from one of the eggs!!! I also could see a little crack in the egg!!


Congratz..it sounds as if they are on their way!!! Daily updates and pics are required..


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Duckie said:


> Daily updates and pics are required..


of course


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

Is it time yet? Is it time yet? For more pics ? heheh jk Can't wait to see your munchkins when they hatch!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

So excited for you  What a thrilling time!

Any idea on hidden spits your birds carry?

Kirby


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

*YAY it hatched*

It hatched, it hatched I don't know any hidden splits that my pair may have but I will find out with these babies. pics soon to come i just have to download them. The second egg looks like its gonna hatch too.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats 

remember eggs take 18-21 days to hatch ( i use 18 because all mine sit on the 1st one laid, But if it doesn't hatch then I go to 21, some have hatched at 22-24 days ) alot of it has to do with Humidity not just the parents sitting on them. 

also i read not too long ago it can take any where from 24-72 hours for it actually hatch 

I knew eat least 24 hrs, but up to 72 hrs was new to me.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

*....................*

 I just went up to check on the new chickee and Rocky was in there with the eggs. When i opened the nestbox(after tapping on the side) he started tucking the eggs under him.....when he got to the chick......he grabbed it by the neck and flung it.... I reached in to try to stop him and he bit my thumb and hung on. I took him to a different cage and when I got back my guardian was in my room and she had the chick in her hands.....it was dead     I don't know why he did it....... Was he afraid i would hurt it??? But then why would he kill it????? Rosie is in the nestbox right now and I can hear another chick peeping....Will Rosie be ok to take care of them???


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Another chick hatched last night. Rosie is sitting on the eggs and the chick. She didn't come out this morning like she normally does so I couldn't see if there was second one in addition. I could hear more peeping though. I'm not going to put Rocky back in. I hope Rosie takes care of the chicks. I gave her apples, birdie bread, pellets, and seed for food this morning. I'll give her some scrambled eggs when I get home. Is it ok to give them some of the hand feeding formula too??? I mean will Rosie eat it and feed it to the chicks? I have Kaytee Exact baby bird formula just in case I have to hand feed them.


----------

